# OT Do You know this...



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

IF YOU CAN UNCLUE THESE CLUES I WILL PROCEED WITH THE REST OF THE NATION FROM ONE END TO THE OTHER. ANY MEASURE FOR THE UNCLUEING IS ALLOWED.  

...state and city with the same name:

1.1 - First Dutch then English. =* New York the City, New York the State.*

...part of that city: 

1.2 - Town Building. = *City Hall*

1.3 - _English_ Cloth Legal Building. = *The Tweed Courthouse*

1.4 - Women's Vote innerbuilding open space.

1.5 - Movie sound people outside open space.

1.6 - Darkhued Citizen's Final Restingplace.

1.7 - The Sheep's Cloth Value House. = *The Woolworth Building*

1.8 - _Holified_ Mr Simon's Small Place of worship. = *St Paul's Chapel*

1.9 - The Common Ship's Fuel House.

2.0 - The Three-Party Place of Worship = *Trinity Church*

2.1 - The Main Moneykeeper place of the City

2.2 - King Arthur's half-sister's Moneykeeper place. = *The Morgan Bank*

2.3 - National Building marked by 18th century General statue.

2.4 - The Main Valued Paper Shifting Place of the Nation.

2.5 - Mispelled Complete Weight Measure Selling Place of Piscis.

2.6 - Lady With Important Stack of Papers. = *Statue of Liberty*

2.7 - To cause trouble + Withdraw Eve- + Steel suspension river crossing

2.8 - Twin Spires came crashing down.

2.9 - Gathering of guns green open area.

3.0 - Major Asian Colony in the city.

3.1 - Minor Colony from the Boot. = *Little Italy*

3.2 - Down on compass + Major city in Mr Bush's home state.

3.3 - Three Angled Symbol + Underneath + Waterway

3.4 - The City's memoribilia of fire fighting.

3.5 - Freshsorceress community.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 4, 2006)

Grey_Wolf said:


> ...state and city with the same name:
> 
> 1.1 - First Dutch then English.


Well that's New York. Previously New Amsterdam. What exactly are we supposed to do with the rest of it?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> Well that's New York. Previously New Amsterdam. What exactly are we supposed to do with the rest of it?


 
Well. Since you were correct on the first one you may continue to unclue the rest. That is the point. I'll continue to post clues if you appreciate the game.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 5, 2006)

Look, guys, see it as a fun execise.  And please begin, will ye!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 5, 2006)

Grey_Wolf said:


> IF YOU CAN UNCLUE THESE CLUES I WILL PROCEED WITH THE REST OF THE NATION FROM ONE END TO THE OTHER. ANY MEASURE FOR THE UNCLUEING IS ALLOWED.
> 
> ...state and city with the same name:
> 
> ...




Um...I'm not completely clear what I'm supposed to be doing, but...
is 1.3 something to the effect of Tartan Law Office?  And I'm guessing 2.2 is Morgan Bank, or the like.  

I DON'T GET IT!!! *goes crazy*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I'll explain it again.

1. I write clues to the states, cities and places of the USA.

2. You unclue the clues. Simple. 

And y'r correct on *The Morgan Bank. *

And I'm sorry for writing Scottish when it should have English. You don't need to quote the entire list of clues. Just post a unclueing in a separate post.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 5, 2006)

2.0 is Trinity Church, right?

So, what's the point of this?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 5, 2006)

The Point Is To Figure Out What Places, Cities And States (later On) I Write Clues For. Beginning With Nyc. Is It Difficult To Understand? 

Unclue The Clues And Continue To Do So.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 5, 2006)

I know what I'm supposed to do, but WHY??? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 5, 2006)

For fun. Or does have to have higher purpose.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 6, 2006)

I never actually thought that it would be this difficult to get this game started here since it went so smoothly on Entmoot. I guess that you guys weren't that amused.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 7, 2006)

Is 1.7 supposed to be Woolworth's?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 8, 2006)

Indeed. *The Woolworth Building* known as *Woolworth's*. You may proceed (with the rest).


----------



## Talierin (Feb 8, 2006)

2.6 is the statue of liberty


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 8, 2006)

Correct indeed. You may proceed.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 8, 2006)

I think I figured out a couple more.

1.2 - City Hall.
1.8 - St. Paul's Chapel
3.1 - Little Italy


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 9, 2006)

Correct indeed.  You may proceed.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

Here goes Great Britain...

...underground station:

1.1 - Stony bow. = *Marble Arch*

...underground station:

1.2 - Dutch green area = *Holland Park*

...underground station:

1.3 - Her Majesty's Road = *Queensway*

...underground station:

1.4 - Film with Hugh Grant and Julia Roberts. = *Notting Hill*

...underground station:

1.5 - 007's Road. = *Bond Street*

...underground station:

1.6 - Footbool team + Inner open space + Street. = *Tottenham Court Road*

...underground station:

1,7 - Mr Crowe's Open Area. = *Russell Square*

...underground station:

1.8 - Nun's sheltered green area = *Covent Garden*

...underground station:

1.9 - Agatha C's 4.50 train's endstation. = *Paddington*

...underground station:

2.0 - Take up green long stemmed vegetables place of entertainment. = *Piccadilly Circus*


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah, the UK. I'll know more of these, although I don't know a lot of London underground stations...

1.2 Holland Park
1.3 Queensway
1.4 Notting Hill
1.5 Bond Street
1.6 Tottenham Court Road
1.7 Russell Square

We could do with some non-London ones though


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

Correct indeed,  you may proceed.

Ok. here comes _The South-Eastern England_ session...

...part of the country:

2.1 - "You big ****" + English area term = *Berkshire*

...city in that part of the country:

2.1 - Breezes + or. = *Windsor*

...building owned by the above:

2.2 - Breezes + or + medieval house = *Windsor Castle*

...famous educational place:

2.3 - Severly mispelled having just had supper + misspelled pictures glued together. = *Eton College*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry if the clues were too difficult.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

...part of the country:

2.4 - Pissed off in Swedish + Sugar *** Robinson. = *Surrey*

...city in that part of the country:

2.5 - Gathering of specialists + shallow river crossing. = *Guildford*

...city in that part of the country:

2.6 - Distant + 14th letter + backside of pig. Has a keeped house. = *Farnham and its castle*

...Cistercian place of worship:

2.7 - First place of this sort built in England and it dates from 1128. = *Waverly Abbey*

...place of Austen's Emmas disaster:

2.8 - Package earth elevation. = *Box Hill*


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 16, 2006)

I hope it is not too late to venture some guess for the NYC one. Here you go...(note my answers in bold)

"...state and city with the same name:

1.1 - First Dutch then English. = New York the City, New York the State.

...part of that city: 

1.2 - Town Building. = City Hall

1.3 - English Cloth Legal Building. = The Tweed Courthouse

1.4 - Women's Vote innerbuilding open space.

1.5 - Movie sound people outside open space.

1.6 - Darkhued Citizen's Final Restingplace.

1.7 - The Sheep's Cloth Value House. = The Woolworth Building

1.8 - Holified Mr Simon's Small Place of worship. = St Paul's Chapel

1.9 - The Common Ship's Fuel House. 

2.0 - The Three-Party Place of Worship = Trinity Church

2.1 - The Main Moneykeeper place of the City - *Wall Street???*

2.2 - King Arthur's half-sister's Moneykeeper place. = The Morgan Bank

2.3 - National Building marked by 18th century General statue.

2.4 - The Main Valued Paper Shifting Place of the Nation. - *United Nations Building*

2.5 - Mispelled Complete Weight Measure Selling Place of Piscis.

2.6 - Lady With Important Stack of Papers. = Statue of Liberty

2.7 - To cause trouble + Withdraw Eve- + Steel suspension river crossing

2.8 - Twin Spires came crashing down. - World Trade Center

2.9 - Gathering of guns green open area. - 

3.0 - Major Asian Colony in the city. - *Chinatown*

3.1 - Minor Colony from the Boot. = Little Italy

3.2 - Down on compass + Major city in Mr Bush's home state. - *Soho (abreviation of south of Houston Street)*
3.3 - Three Angled Symbol + Underneath + Waterway - 

3.4 - The City's memoribilia of fire fighting.

3.5 - Freshsorceress community.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, Elbereth, since this thread has been living a comatose life for almost all of its existence ive all but given up on it ever coming awake again...

Ur correct on *Chinatown* and *South of Houston*.

the other two are: *The bank of New York * and *The New York Stock Exchange.*

But if u want to kickststart this thread again im happy to be of service.

And I'll go back to the USA, too. Since it proved too difficult i changed it to the UK at a promting of another TTFer.

BTW, just write the numbers of the clues and your answers to those clues (u dont have to quote the entire batch of clues every time). Just a tip.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 16, 2006)

Is 2.9 Armory Park?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 17, 2006)

Close but it's *Battery Park* on the southern tip of Manhattan.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 17, 2006)

NY 2.1 I think is the Federal Reserve Bank of New York
NY 2.5 I think is Hunt's Point Meat Market (complete guess)
NY 3.3 is Tribeca
NY 3.5 Jamaica?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 17, 2006)

Beorn said:


> NY 2.1 I think is the Federal Reserve Bank of New York
> NY 2.5 I think is Hunt's Point Meat Market (complete guess)
> NY 3.3 is Tribeca
> NY 3.5 Jamaica?



Correct on 2.1 and 3.3  

2.5 is *Fulton Fish Market*

3.5 is *Greenwich Village*.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 17, 2006)

Elbereth said:


> ...state and city with the same name:
> 
> 1.1 - First Dutch then English. = *New York the City, New York the State.*
> 
> ...



(JUST SO U KNOW: THIS IS THE *UNITED STATES * SESSION OF THE CLUE GAME)

...began as a pauper's cementary:

3.6 - General George's very own green area

...part of NYC:

3.7 - Alphabet City.

...part of NYC:

3.8 - Where East European merchants sold their wares.

...part of NYC:

3.9 - Bottom left on compass living quarter area.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 17, 2006)

*BRITAIN:* (Letter combinations are there to keep these clues from being mixed up with the US ones)

...part of the country:

A.1 - Superman's surname.

...major place of worship:

A.2 - Running slowly + cover in earth.

...city in that part of the country:

A.3 - Do disfigure + wall-door.

...city in that part of the country:

A.4 - Wide Steps.


----------

